# Cat issue - what would you do?



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a friend who has 2 cats who recently moved in with her boyfriend. Her boyfriend has had a mild cat allergy for most of his life - but it has become progressively worse over the past couple of months even though he is taking medication. She really sees a future with this guy, but he is miserable due to the allergy and something needs to change. I don't really have much cat experience so I'm appealing to those with more knowledge as she's really torn on what to do.

Here is the question, do you think it's better for her to re-home the cats (assuming she can find a suitable home) or contain the cats in a separate room for most of the day (thus eliminating a lot of the allergens in the living area) and spend time with them in the room? Neither is an ideal option, obviously, but I'm not sure what to tell her since I'm not sure what I'd do in that situation....  Thoughts?


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

JMO, the best thing to do is re-home them. I don't think keeping them in a separate room and playing with them in there is going to make much difference with allergies.
It's like smoking in a separate room or outdoors all the while thinking that there will be no odor...it's on the person's hair, skin & clothing.

Honestly I wouldn't move in with someone if I had to give up my pets unless I was sure it was a permanent relationship. That's just me though.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Are they indoor only cats?


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

If they will, feed them a raw diet. It helps with the allergy issue.

Bath the cats. Yes, I mean it. It helps reduce the allergens if you wash them away, or there are wipes that do the same thing but not sure how well.

Get rid of the carpet and limit the cat's access to the furniture that will hold dander. So no cats in the bedroom or on the bed. Leather furniture or washable covers.

If she can limit them to one room and still pay attention to them, that could work to. Another option is to build an outdoor 'run' for them that they can go in and out of (assuming they aren't outdoor cats) and spend more time outside. There are some very cool ones where the cats have walkways to different areas of the yard and tons of bird feeders and houses etc. so there is a ton of wildlife for them to enjoy. The more they spend outside the less dander in the house.

Allergy shots for the BF, talk to a doctor to confirm that it is the cats and not something else, and look at shots or treatments.

I woudln't suggest rehoming since there are so many cats out there without homes.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

1) They should talk with his doctor and some sort of allergy specialist.
2) For a period of time, do frequent grooming (every day or two in a less used room of the house), use high quality, heavy duty air filters in the 2-3 rooms the humans spend most of their time, put a towel/blanket in the cat's most frequent sleeping places and wash these every 2-3 days.

It's really hard to rehome cats. This is a difficult situation!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Willow52 said:


> JMO, the best thing to do is re-home them. I don't think keeping them in a separate room and playing with them in there is going to make much difference with allergies.
> It's like smoking in a separate room or outdoors all the while thinking that there will be no odor...it's on the person's hair, skin & clothing.
> 
> Honestly I wouldn't move in with someone if I had to give up my pets unless I was sure it was a permanent relationship. That's just me though.


Seconds this. 

I was trying to figure out a tactful way to say the same thing. 

If a child or a long term and committed partner/spouse developed allergies that were a danger to their overall health and did not go away with prescription meds, I'd consider rehoming my cat. 

But if she's just moved in with this guy... even if they are both committed and into each other right now, there is no guarantee they will feel the same way six months down the road. 

Add to that, if I were forced to give up my beloved pets for this person... there would be underlining resentment and pain introduced in the relationship. 

Your friend could keep the cats out of the living room and bedroom (off all furniture that her boyfriend will use). If there is a spare room she could keep the cats in, that may help. Figure out a way to keep the air moving and fresh. Vacuum every day and have the carpets and furniture professionally cleaned every three months. 

Honestly speaking though, limiting the cats to one room and doing all of the above will possibly lesson the severity of the allergies but not get rid of them altogether. And it's not much of a life for those cats unless they are antisocial... our cat is very social and whether he is indoors or out, he prefers to be with his people.


----------



## Almanac (Jan 26, 2011)

Sounds like she needs to find them a new home. Maybe with family?

Honestly, as an allergy sufferer myself, I know the only thing that might work is to put them outside and if she ever plays with them she is going to need to change clothes and probably shower before her boyfriend can be close to her.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I agree with you guys, they are talking marriage so that's why this has become a tough decision for her. My initial thought was that re-homing them sounded like an awful idea and that she should re-home the boyfriend!  But I don't think the boyfriend is really the one pushing the issue, I think she's realized the current situation isn't working and is looking for a solution. They rent, which is one thing I should have mentioned, so the ability to change the actual house is limited. I don't think the cats aren't super old, maybe like 7-8 years old but I'm not sure, but I don't know that there's much of a possibility that she'll find a great home for two middle aged cats....that's why there are so many in shelters! 

The cats are currently indoor only, but I do think the idea of the outdoor run may be a good suggestion for them. Maybe suggest that the cats sleep in the "cat room" and then during the day they could be outside in the run?


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

There are some really cool, portable options for a cat run that they could look into and take with them if they move too. I'm actually thinking we should build something for our cat so she can go outside safely. Doesn't look like it' be a ton of work to do either....


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My experience with friends that are allergic to cats, that this allergy is very sensitive. I have had friends react to me, even though my cats are not with me. I don't think keeping them in a separate room will help.

I have also known many people ( my mother included ) that were allergic to cats, but became immuned to their own cats.

I would seek an allergist and see if what he is really allergic to. ( This was always my greatest fear, meeting Mr. Right and having him allergic to my cats. )


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Bender said:


> There are some really cool, portable options for a cat run that they could look into and take with them if they move too. I'm actually thinking we should build something for our cat so she can go outside safely. Doesn't look like it' be a ton of work to do either....


 
Do a search on "catio", there are a lot of great ideas out there.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks guys. She said his allergy was always minor but seems to have gotten worse with the constant exposure to the cats. Apparently he tolerated the cats fine prior to moving in together, so maybe with limited access to the living area he'll be ok. I'm sure she'd rather try that first rather than re-homing them.

Wow those catio options are cool! I may have to get one for our cats!


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

i have two cats, one 15 and one 1 year old.
this guy from highschool has been flirting alot with me lately (we graduated in 2003 haha but recently got back in touch via fb)
he has a cat allergy..and i know i could never in a million years give up my boys.

i wish her luck..what a tough situation.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Have her research air purifiers, change the filters in the furnace, clean the vents, etc and then keep it on a twice yearly schedule. My asthma was always awful at my parents' house then got worse for some reason. We had the filter changed on the furnace and the guy asked when we'd last had it done...no one could remember. It was full of cat hair and golden retriever golden...both our cats and our golden had passed away about 7 years prior. Since then, we get it done every year and it's made a huge difference (obviously) because the hair was floating back into the house.

We also got a brand new high tech, highly recommend air purifier and it is amazing! The air actually FEELS fresher, even with all the windows closed. We had it off for about 2 week and I started needing my inhaler at night again. It's been on for 2 days now and I didn't need my inhaler last night, for the first time in 12 days. They need to get a GOOD one, not a crappy walmart one or else there won't be much of a difference. I think the one my dad bought was a couple hundred but it is amazing. It runs on the main floor, but I can feel the difference in the basement!


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Both my ex and current boyfriends have cat allergies, and both did much better after consistent living with the cats. Was worse at first, and then got better. I don't know what to tell you. Rehoming a pet or confining it to a certain room would never be an option for me. But then again, I own the house, so what I say goes and if they don't like it, they can just go live by themselves. Honestly, and that's probably why I'll remain unmarried fro the rest of my life, but I'd never give up one of my pets for someone, no matter how serious it was.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Bender said:


> If they will, feed them a raw diet. It helps with the allergy issue.
> 
> Bath the cats. Yes, I mean it. It helps reduce the allergens if you wash them away, or there are wipes that do the same thing but not sure how well.
> 
> ...


Love all this information, I think our vet even sells a special wash for cats. Also lots of brushing at a place outside would be best. I have know many people to give up cats and they still have many issues. Please don't give them up.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

janine said:


> Love all this information, I think our vet even sells a special wash for cats. Also lots of brushing at a place outside would be best. I have know many people to give up cats and they still have many issues. Please don't give them up.


That's good to know. Just to clarify, it's not my cats. I have two who aren't going anywhere. It's my friend who recently moved in with her boyfriend.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> That's good to know. Just to clarify, it's not my cats. I have two who aren't going anywhere. It's my friend who recently moved in with her boyfriend.


Yes, sorry I did read it was your friends cats. I hope she can work something out to keep them. To many unwanted pets out there.


----------

